# A few of mine in the snow



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

when i say in the snow, i just moved it out the garage so i could get some stuff behind the car :lol:

decided to take some pics, as ive never (and ive owned it for 16 months now) seen the green so so dark. the colour still surprises me 

so be rude to not give it a quick wipe down with z6 




























then is started to snow again, so quickly back inside :lol: that'll be the most snow it will ever see :thumb: :doublesho










back in the garage ready for some c1 :thumb:

***EDIT*** ok seeing as a few want some more pics. heres a few from a photoshoot that happend a few motnhs back. put them in the photography section, but not in the showroom

sorry about the blurryness, some of the ones i rezised came out pooo


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow, looks stunning. And very out of place So clean and dark compared to the snowy and ice surrounding it.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Stunning car, starting to see alot more of these now.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

very nice mate


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Such a great looking car, what are you driving whilst this beast is locked up?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

a van  thats stuck on the drive as i cant get it out


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

A nice looking car!
Wouldn´t it be nice to take it to the icy roads just once or twice? :devil:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

We never see enough pictures of your car Ian. Booooo!


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

:argie::argie:

My god I've gotta get one of these!!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Posambique said:


> A nice looking car!
> Wouldn´t it be nice to take it to the icy roads just once or twice? :devil:


foook that. put some new vredestein sessanta tyres on it a couple of weeks ago, it was like driving on ice, before we had the ice :lol:



gally said:


> We never see enough pictures of your car Ian. Booooo!


i dont really use it enough tbh :lol:

will be doing a full write up when i have some gtech on it. :thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

please hurry and take more pics of it, this really is my dream car, and i WILL have one one day lol


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Thats looking rather nice mate.


----------



## phil_lfc_3 (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice pics and by far the best colour for the RS, think i need to get saving a bit more as im quite jealous! ha! :thumb:


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

nice car,nice colour


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Looks great being super clean among all the snow!  Boss has one in frozen white :lol:


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Stunning!!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Ducky said:


> Looks great being super clean among all the snow!  Boss has one in frozen white :lol:


it was a bit dusty before i wiped it off, been sat for about 10 days :wall::wall::lol:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

sexy beast mate  Don't blame you for not using her in this, i'm thankful the vee is locked away too!


----------



## abo (Nov 19, 2010)

very nice toy m8:thumb::thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Ian,

Looking almost as great as the day I saw it when you went to one of the meets at Autobrite earlier this year. Certainly a stunning car in that colour.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Very nice, always admired your car. I was surprised when I noticed the thread saying 'in the snow', I thought that car will never be out in that. :lol:

I'm another one that's saying I WILL have one of them one day ........................... soon hopefully.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks absolutely mint :thumb:


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice photos very good contrat against the snow


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

very slick paint, super smashing great car


----------



## fergies_army (Feb 11, 2010)

Love the colour ...... Pics look great, would be some amazing pictures on the top of a snowy hill with nothing around but snow!! However, I think you would have to wrap it in protection and airlift it there!!


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Looking as clean as ever mate! :thumb:


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

I love this car and the pictures do it justice


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very nice Ian :thumb:


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks great, another one who loves these RS's! So lucky thats its not your daily driver, no salt and rubbish going on the paintwork!!! Bet its fun in the summer though!


----------



## priceworth (Jul 16, 2010)

keep this car inside the garage buddy, you know ....it's ford .... you never know when you gonna find some rust  And btw the car is truly amazing :argie::argie:


----------



## cawsey20 (Sep 10, 2010)

Spot on mate ! You see a few around and there clearly not looked after the colour looks so dull when it's not polished/waxed etc,, 

This one looks spot on  good work !!..

I love these i really do , I just wish they had made less of them like they did with the mk1 !!.. However you dont see as many in asbo green do you ..

Everyone has white ones around here !


----------



## cawsey20 (Sep 10, 2010)

priceworth said:


> keep this car inside the garage buddy, you know ....it's ford .... you never know when you gonna find some rust  And btw the car is truly amazing :argie::argie:


HAHA cracking  , I have to look for rust on my mk1 RS constantly lol,, Im just waiting for the day  ,, The rubbishness of not having a garage !


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Looks superb mate:thumb: Love the pro shots and you have the best colour


----------



## WR1 Shane (Mar 22, 2010)

Don't know why but there's something I like about nice cars in the snow 

Looks great


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

love the contrast in the photos, your lucky to have such a car


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

cawsey20 said:


> Spot on mate ! You see a few around and there clearly not looked after the colour looks so dull when it's not polished/waxed etc,,
> 
> This one looks spot on  good work !!..
> 
> ...


well when i bought it, they promised only 4-5k to me made. but i think its gone nearer to 10k in the end (for the UK market). so yes, im a bit gutted


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

get it out in the snow :thumb:

i have 1 customer who drives it daily in the snow and she is a bird :lol:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

did have a bit of an issue with the snow foam the other day mind :wall:


----------



## james.walden (Dec 1, 2010)

this car is a beast


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Bloody stunning car that is :thumb:


----------



## burnt-toast (Oct 31, 2010)

that is beautiful, I saw one like this in glasgow recently with the RS on the number plate too, well smart


----------

